# IE zeigt keine Bilder an



## Xym (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

wie oben schon steht habe ich das Problem, dass der IE auf meiner Seite die Bilder gar nicht anzeigt.

Habe ein Hintergrund so eingefügt: 

```
background: #ffffff url(../images/header.png);
```

Und die anderen Bilder so in der Art: 

```
<img src="images/16.jpg" width="" height="" alt="" class="left">
```

Die Klasse left:

```
.left {
     float:left;
}
```

Wo liegt der Fehler?


----------



## Parantatatam (29. Februar 2012)

Sachen, die ich mir vorstellen könnte, warum es nicht geht:

Pfadangabe ist falsch
doppelte Angabe bei der Eigenschaft background: entweder Farbe oder Hintergrundbild
fehlende Höhen- und Breitenangabe


----------



## Xym (29. Februar 2012)

Der Pfad müsste eig. richtig sein, weil er in allen andern Browsern funktioniert.

Wenn ich den Farbwert wegnehme und die Höhe und Breite angebe ändert sich leider auch nichts.


----------



## Parantatatam (29. Februar 2012)

Könnte es sein, dass die Bilder von etwas überdeckt werden? Könnte man dazu vielleicht etwas mehr von deinem Quelltext sehen?


----------



## threadi (1. März 2012)

Gerade zu letzterem Hinweis noch ein Tipp: der IE bringt seit Version 8 ein Entwicklertool mit mit dem man so etwas untersuchen kann. Es ist (genau wie Firebug im Firefox/Chrome) mit F12 erreichbar, oder übers Menü.


----------



## SpiceLab (4. März 2012)

Xym hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie oben schon steht habe ich das Problem, dass der IE auf meiner Seite die Bilder gar nicht anzeigt.
> 
> ...


Um hier weitere Mutmaßungen zu umgehen, ist ein Link zu der Seite aufschlußreich(er), als die derzeit aussagelosen Quellcode-Auszüge.


----------

